# Weird..but cool!



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 7, 2008)

I am usually a 5-9 min. BLD cuber, using M2 edges with Pochmann corners, but then, all of the sudden, I'm practicing my BLD and I am getting consistent secuessful solves, all areound 3-4 min(nothing above 4:59)!
this is soo awesome!
Did anyone else experiance "jumps" like this?


----------



## RobinBloehm (Apr 7, 2008)

yeah, I dropped during a one hour train ride from about 5-6 minutes right down to 2:50-4:00 minutes, doing about 4 solves during that ride...


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow! thats pretty impressive!
Now the questions is: can I maintain this? lol


----------



## Inusagi (Apr 7, 2008)

I got two solves correctly and they were at sub 6 both of them. After that I tried some solves, and my times jump the other way! Now I never get a sub 6 min. and those two solves below 6 min. were the only one that actually was solved after I opened my eyes.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 8, 2008)

I guess this happens to everyone. I was at 7-9ish forever with a few 6s, and over the course of like 5 solves I got to 4-5, 6s are terrible for me


----------



## alexc (Apr 8, 2008)

This happened to me, too.


----------



## Henrik (Apr 8, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> can I maintain this? lol



Easy I jumped down in time too this week all of a sudden I have no problem staying under 2:30 and I dont do more than 1 solve per day usualy some days I do more but you dont have to do much to stay down in time.
I use M2 and Pochmann corners too.

Henrik


----------



## Dene (Apr 8, 2008)

Uh... Maybe if I did any BLD solves this would happen to me >.< At least I'm making good progress on the ones that I do practise. Well done Daniel, keep working on it!


----------



## Karthik (Apr 8, 2008)

Yes this did happen to me when I was around 4-5 mins.I suddenly started getting sub-2:30 times one day.
Hope this happens to me again.


----------



## Leo (Apr 8, 2008)

I guess you could say this happened to me, I went from total DNFs over 12 mins to getting a 6 min time, DNFs are just as good practice as regular solves, just not as cool


----------



## Dene (Apr 8, 2008)

I just did about 5 solves, still all 4:30ish. I do see a breakthrough coming though. ^^ ^^ ^^


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 8, 2008)

Once I'm at sub 4 min for sure, I'm gonna go into multi BLD.


----------



## Inusagi (Apr 8, 2008)

I am not getting any better. My last 20 solves has been DNF. It may sound crazy, but I am speaking true.


----------



## Nghia (Apr 8, 2008)

That's great to hear Daniel, as for me I'm getting a lot of DNFs lately (so Inusagi, don't worry that much about your DNFs, were they far off or just very close ?) mainly because my hybrid/unstable memorization method. Once I'm settled, I'll be ready 

Oh and btw I just got my PB at 2:52


----------



## Inusagi (Apr 8, 2008)

Nghia said:


> That's great to hear Daniel, as for me I'm getting a lot of DNFs lately (so Inusagi, don't worry that much about your DNFs, were they far off or just very close ?) mainly because my hybrid/unstable memorization method. Once I'm settled, I'll be ready
> 
> Oh and btw I just got my PB at 2:52



Most of them were not far. Like Tyson Mao did on CNN. He did the wrong U perm at the end, and got 3 pieces wrong. I did the same mistake today.
Also, I had a solve where I discovered in the end that I had forgotten CO. And I opened my eyes, and found out that evrything was correctly except CO. 
My cube is evil...


----------



## McWizzle94 (Apr 9, 2008)

lol BLD times can go down really fast! I went from about 4:30, I took a break from BLD for about a week, and then I got about 3 minutes. Now I am usually between 2:30 to 3:30.


----------



## Inusagi (Apr 10, 2008)

I finnaly got a cube correct blindfolded after 20 tries! Sadly, my time didn't drop.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 10, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> lol BLD times can go down really fast! I went from about 4:30, I took a break from BLD for about a week, and then I got about 3 minutes. Now I am usually between 2:30 to 3:30.



LUCKY!
I'm 3:30-4:59


----------



## MistArts (Apr 10, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> I am not getting any better. My last 20 solves has been DNF. It may sound crazy, but I am speaking true.



Same here....Haven't got one yet after my two only solves...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 10, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Inusagi said:
> 
> 
> > I am not getting any better. My last 20 solves has been DNF. It may sound crazy, but I am speaking true.
> ...


After getting a success in competition, I didn't have a success for months...
Then I did one per day and got better. 

(Turns out I was doing EO wrong, which would explain all those EO-only DNFs  )


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 10, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > Inusagi said:
> ...



I try and do 3 BLD's a day..but its spring break, so on school days, I will try 1 a day.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 11, 2008)

I wish I'm getting this jump soon! I'm getting about 10 min still with plenty of DNFs. I think my new problem is cycling the wrong way. I should really be more careful. New goal for me: 30% success rate.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 11, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> I wish I'm getting this jump soon! I'm getting about 10 min still with plenty of DNFs. I think my new problem is cycling the wrong way. I should really be more careful. New goal for me: 30% success rate.



I started out with Pochmann(retooled as I call it), To make it easier I oriented corners, and used the J-perm to permute corners, for edges, I used both J perms and the T Perm.

But Now I am M2 /w Pochmann Corners.


----------



## MistArts (Apr 11, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > MistArts said:
> ...



That has nothing to do with that quote...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 11, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > Lucas Garron said:
> ...


It most assuredly doesn't not!


----------



## MistArts (Apr 12, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > Lotsofsloths said:
> ...



But it's not Spring Break here...


----------

